# Re-Scaling



## mpooley (29 Nov 2006)

I've imported a heating duct from the google library which seems to be about 2ft in diameter. what i want to do is to re-scale this to 150mm dimeter by 1500mm long.
I've been mucking about with it but cant find a simple way ??
is there???

Thanks

Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (29 Nov 2006)

Mike, open the component in a new session of SU so it is all by itself. Select the Tape Measure tool and measure across the diameter of the pipe. Make sure you are measuring outside dimaeter. Remember to click at both ends. Type 150mm, Enter. You'll get a box popping up asking if you want to rescale the model. Choose the affirmative answer. Presto, your pipe is 150mm in diameter.

Now, as far as length goes, select the component to edit, Drag a left to right selection box around one end of the pipe. Then with the Move tool, move the end of the pipe the distance required to make it your desired length.

Here's a short video clip I did illustrating that move for resizing in one direction. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piFnaigabME

Hope that helps.


----------



## mpooley (29 Nov 2006)

Thanks agian Dave!  

I like the tutorial with voice that you did better as its easier to understand.
That got me sorted anyway! Thanks

Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (30 Nov 2006)

Sorry for the lack of sound. I've been having difficulty keep the sound synchronized with the video.


----------



## mpooley (30 Nov 2006)

Not a criticism Dave i'm very gratefull for all your help  

Mike


----------



## garywayne (30 Nov 2006)

Can I make an observation.  

Dave, on the silent tutorials I find it hard to keep up with the mouse movements. :? Would it be practical to slow it down a bit.  

Like the others. I am extremely grateful for all you do, and I appreciate the time you take to help us. :wink:

"Was that to creepy" :?:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (30 Nov 2006)

Thanks guys. Mike, I didn't take your comments as a criticism. I would like to provide sound.

I'll see what I can do about the speed, Gary. I'm also going to try setting my resolution lower to see if that helps prevent some losses at compression time.


----------

